# The first Annual South Carolina VanderHERF



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

The VanderHERF.

Well, I live in South Carolina, Lexington SC to be exact, and I want to host a herf. The herf will be May 24th 2008. 

First, I am calling it the VanderHerf for two reasons. One, I think it is very catchy. My name and herf. Second, my friends and I are new to the herf idea. And, as I was explaining herf to them, they blurted out the word VanderHERF. Now we have the name.

Second, my wife is Mexican and an awesome cook, so the VanderHERF is going to be a Mexican food HERF. My wife is going to make home made Enchiladas, Tamales and tacos. We do this type of cooking adventure every year for the Superbowl, and the guys around here are still bragging about her cooking. 


The HERF is going to start at 1 PM and run until everyone leaves. We will of course be smoking cigars, playing an assortment of games, if tech-nija comes and brings the Cornhole boards. There is another South Carolina game I am going to try to have for you. We will also be able to play some poker if people are interested. 

We, in South Carolina, are proud of our HERFs, so I welcome others to come and visit. I will however need RSVPs to know how much food to cook. I only ask that the HERF be BWYOAB (bring your own alcoholic beverage). I do not drink much, so I do not know what to have...i'm truly sorry. But, we will supply great food.

I will supply directions later on. I would give you my address, but our complex is new, and it does not show up on any maps yet.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, I'll come...only if you let me win something! :ss


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

jjirons69 said:


> Well, I'll come...only if you let me win something! :ss


Ill let you win some food.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

We need to see when the NC herf is. I'd like to try to make it to that one. So as long as they don't coincide, I should set. Mark me down for 90.03%.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

what jj is it that time of the week that you feel like you need to win something.:ss


count me in vander herf. has any one seen euro trip with club vandersex.:sl


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm there.... of course! This should be a lot of fun. I've heard stories about how great his wife cooks from the guys that attended the Superbowl party.... can't wait to try it!! Plus, it should be really nice here in April! w00t!

I'm gonna go with 88.4675% at the moment :ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im 93.475 % ill be able to make it.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Ya'll are so bad for riffin' on Ted with your percentages! Other gorillas that see this thread are gonna think we are nuts.

Sooo... I'm 82.47% sure I'll be there... :tu


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

A good chance I'm gonna' be available, so put me down for 91.2287% sure. :tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Herf at tw3nty's house!

I'll go with 91.874568%.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

ir13 said:


> Im 93.475 % ill be able to make it.


:tu:tu:tu

Kick ass! I LOVE ME some percentages!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Having eaten Sra. Vanderburg's mexican food, I can make one loud proclamation.

You'd be a _FOOL_ not to show up without an empty belly.

But, she's a wicked good card player, so be very very very careful when bluffing her.

+1 for VanderHERF


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> We need to see when the NC herf is. I'd like to try to make it to that one. So as long as they don't coincide, I should set. Mark me down for 90.03%.


I agree with Jamie.

I'd really like to herf with the NC crew. I've seen the sorry sacks that show up for SC herfs.

First there was Upstate... Then comes SC Sit Down, RJT's herf, VanderHERF, Herf Lake Murray... gonna be a busy summer!!!!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Put me down for 80%.... you know... like the non-psychological component of the taste of cigars. 



PS. This thread is taking on the appearance of a contest with all the numbers being thrown out. I wouldn't be surprised if some newb came in and threw out a "guess".

PPS. It would be in vain though, because if this did turn into a contest, Jamie would already have it won :r


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Herf at tw3nty's house!
> 
> I'll go with 91.874568%.





spooble said:


> Put me down for 80%.... you know... like the non-psychological component of the taste of cigars.


I was trying to figure out why Tech-Ninja was calling him "tw3nty", and I'm starting to figure it out.

I be edu-muh-cated... Just trying to figure out _where_ and _when_ the statement was made, so I can use it as ammunition later :gn:gn:gn


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I was trying to figure out why Tech-Ninja was calling him "tw3nty", and I'm starting to figure it out.
> 
> I be edu-muh-cated... Just trying to figure out _where_ and _when_ the statement was made, so I can use it as ammunition later :gn:gn:gn


When, me, spooble, and cre8v1 were going to FL. we had a pre-herf before we left. It was the first time I met tw3nty.

We were talking and as we did he would interject little bits of trivia. Well as we were talking about the taste of cigars he said "You know 20% of taste is really psychological"

For some reason I latched onto the statement and tortured him with it a little and, for me, it just stuck. So forever more to me he will be
*
TW3NTY!*

If we still had cut wars I would change his fo sho!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> If we still had cut wars I would change his fo sho!


Yeah, but your's would be "Monkey Pecker"... or something involving primate phalluses.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Count me in as 93.71640%.
That is if you guys will let a poor ol' beach bum like me attend.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Count me in as 93.71640%.
> That is if you guys will let a poor ol' beach bum like me attend.


Heck yeah Donnie! It will be good to see you again!

Are you gonna make the sit down in columbia on April 12?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Heck yeah Donnie! It will be good to see you again!
> 
> Are you gonna make the sit down in columbia on April 12?


I wouldn't miss herfing with you guys at the SC Sitdown for anything Stewart. That said I guess the only thing that could get in the way would be if I had to study for a *very important* test.:chk:chk


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

madurolover said:


> I wouldn't miss herfing with you guys at the SC Sitdown for anything Stewart. That said I guess the only thing that could get in the way would be if I had to study for a *very important* test.:chk:chk


Hopefully your week will be test free, my man.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

madurolover said:


> I wouldn't miss herfing with you guys at the SC Sitdown for anything Stewart. That said I guess the only thing that could get in the way would be if I had to study for a *very important* test.:chk:chk


I certainly hope you can make them both, Donnie! I'm sure we can make it worth your while! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> I certainly hope you can make them both, Donnie! I'm sure we can make it worth your while! :ss


I will certainly try to be at both. Just have to make sure that it won't interfere with school.
I swear this PHP is kicking my butt. Last semester though so :chk


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> We need to see when the NC herf is. I'd like to try to make it to that one. So as long as they don't coincide, I should set. Mark me down for 90.03%.


Still waiting to get a date on that one, too!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Bump :tu


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Just bumping this up since it's next in the PSHC queue.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Bumpedy bump bump!!!

Hell yeah... let's get us a list started so that Senora Vanderburg can start figuring out what the hell she's gotten herself into...

The list.

1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Woot!

1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

count me among those wishing that they could be there, but cannot =(

you seem like a top notch guy and your friends as well, have a huge time and enjoy!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in!

1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5.goodfella
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Goodfella asked for a poker request. we will be playing normal games, but he wants to start off with a cigar tourney. How about we play one big tourney with 10,000 chips 100 200 blinds to start. Blinds will go up every 25 minutes. Buy in is 4 good cigars from each player. We will decide the split when we know how many people will play. 

Who is in?

1. Tw3nty
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I've got 4 nice Iguanas, so I'm in!

1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4.
5.
6.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5.
6.



I have a few well-traveled cigars I can throw in the pot


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't know nuthin' 'bout no poker, so I'll have to watch. 

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7.rockyr
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5.
6.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Don't know nuthin' 'bout no poker, so I'll have to watch.


Hell no... that means you have to play :tu

And the buy-in is three or four Casa Royales :dr

And 7-2 offsuit is a fantastic hand. If you get it, you should go all in :ss


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Hell no... that means you have to play :tu
> 
> And the buy-in is three or four Casa Royales :dr
> 
> And 7-2 offsuit is a fantastic hand. If you get it, you should go all in :ss


See now....? I'm confused already.


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Will this be one of those tournements if you play 7-2 off suit and win you get 50?

Ive only heard rumors of those type of tourneys!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

DavenportESQ said:


> Will this be one of those tournements if you play 7-2 off suit and win you get 50?
> 
> Ive only heard rumors of those type of tourneys!


We usually play that rule in our monthly game at Stewart's, but this is Tw3nty's game, so he'll have to make the call.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

I plan on making an appearance. I'd like to join in the poker but this is prime "wedding season". I bartend at the Mitchell House on weekends.

I can't stay late but it could still be a good day. I can come herf with you guys for a while and then go serve buttery nipples and sex on the beach to a gaggle of drunk, desperate, bridesmaids.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.



Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7.
8.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

beauregard said:


> I plan on making an appearance. I'd like to join in the poker but this is prime "wedding season". I bartend at the Mitchell House on weekends.
> 
> I can't stay late but it could still be a good day. I can come herf with you guys for a while and then go serve buttery nipples and sex on the beach to a gaggle of drunk, desperate, bridesmaids.


Hell, I might dress up and go with you later, then. In the words of Doc Holliday, "That's _*JUST*_ my game". :tu


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

We got to try to get the word out. Hopefully we can get more people. If anyone has questions or might need a place to stay, let me know.


We hope to have a nice turn out.


The food really will be good.


Soon, I will be posting a menu.


Look back for more details.


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Count me in for Poker and Herf! This will be m first official herf. From the guys I've met so far it should be a great one


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7.
8.

*Hopefully the wife won't find a way to ruin this one *:chk


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the invite tw3nty! Unfortunetly, I'll be half way to Columbus, Ohio (Go Bucks!) to see my nephew. Hopefully, I'll make the next one. :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.



Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert, as I had thought, it's a bad weekend with Memorial Day and family functions. Eat an extra plate for me!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jjirons69 said:


> Robert, as I had thought, it's a bad weekend with Memorial Day and family functions. Eat an extra plate for me!


Well at least we can hold a few contest at Vanderherf now :tg


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

ir13 said:


> Well at least we can hold a few contest at Vanderherf now :tg


I know you guys will miss me! I was hoping you would throw a contest and give away one of those beautiful cloth-banded O's you got in the box split. Hold off until the camping trip. I'll bring the bottle of Fighting Cock. Somehow I won that thing!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Robert, as I had thought, it's a bad weekend with Memorial Day and family functions. Eat an extra plate for me!


Dude, that is NO BUENO!

Enjoy the weekend, and let BD Strummer know that we'd still welcome him without a date!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

After playing poker at Tech-ninjas, I turned some of the guys on to Omaha hi-lo. Now, I know many of you have never played this great game, but here is a place to learn. I am going to have a single cigar by in for a Omaha hi-low tournament. Anyone else in playing this tournament for one measly cigar...please sign up.



Here are the new lists.

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.



Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9.
10.



Omaha hi-lo tournament.

1.Tw3nty
2.Cre8v1
3.Tech-ninja
4.Spooble
5.Redpat19
6.
7.
8.


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

DavenportESQ. Is in...When does the menu come out? Which tournements will be played first?


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are the new lists.

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9.
10.

Omaha hi-lo tournament.

1.Tw3nty
2.Cre8v1
3.Tech-ninja
4.Spooble
5.Redpat19
6.DavenportESQ
7.
8.


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in, for now...I still need to check with my secretary but it should not be a problem


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are the new lists.

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9.
10.

Omaha hi-lo tournament.

1.Tw3nty
2.Cre8v1
3.Tech-ninja
4.Spooble
5.Redpat19
6.DavenportESQ
7.Gamecock
8.
9.
10.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Who is Redpat19?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Who is Redpat19?


He's a friend of tw3nty's... one hell of a poker player, but not a cigar smoker. A damn great guy. Redpat19 is his online poker room name!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Here are the new lists.

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.



Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9.
10.



Omaha hi-lo tournament.

1.Tw3nty
2.Cre8v1
3.Tech-ninja
4.Spooble
5.Redpat19
6.DavenportESQ
7.Gamecock
8.tedrodgerscpa (although I suck at hi-lo)
9.
10.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Put a banana in your ear!

blblblblp


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> Put a banana in your ear!
> 
> blblblblp


blblblblblp


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

spooble said:


> Put a banana in your ear!
> 
> blblblblp


OK, I was coming to the herf until I watched.... wasted, 5 minutes of my life on that link.
Now I will be frightened by bananas. 
Seriously, I would like to come but won't make it until around 5pm or so, after work. Is that cool?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> OK, I was coming to the herf until I watched.... wasted, 5 minutes of my life on that link.
> Now I will be frightened by bananas.
> Seriously, I would like to come but won't make it until around 5pm or so, after work. Is that cool?


Oh, well in that case

We're on a bridge!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Looks like a great herf. I just started my new job in Columbia this week, however it is very likely I won't make it. Also a very good chance we will be moving here that weekend. 

Hope to meet up with you folks sometime this summer. 
Otherwise we always have the shack herf in August to count on.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Oh, well in that case
> 
> We're on a bridge!


shun


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> OK, I was coming to the herf until I watched.... wasted, 5 minutes of my life on that link.
> Now I will be frightened by bananas.
> Seriously, I would like to come but won't make it until around 5pm or so, after work. Is that cool?


You can come at anytime you want. just say add me to the list and your in. We need a food count.

Here are the new lists.

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9. Gamecock
10.
11.

Omaha hi-lo tournament.

1.Tw3nty
2.Cre8v1
3.Tech-ninja
4.Spooble
5.Redpat19
6.DavenportESQ
7.Gamecock
8.tedrodgerscpa (although I suck at hi-lo)
9.
10.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Add me please sir.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

seagarsmoker said:


> Looks like a great herf. I just started my new job in Columbia this week, however it is very likely I won't make it. Also a very good chance we will be moving here that weekend.
> 
> Hope to meet up with you folks sometime this summer.
> Otherwise we always have the shack herf in August to count on.


I don't want to speak for tw3nty, but my guess is this will go on pretty late. You wont' want to miss this one, especially cause it's a hell of a lot closer than the shack

PM me if you want a cell phone number to call and check on the status when you're done moving.

And, check the bottom of tech-ninja's signature line for the June PSHC event, at Lake Greenwood!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Add me please sir.


Do you want to be added to the herf only or some of the poker lists as well.


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

Roberto--

I will be there from start until around 5:00...I must attend a wedding in Spring Valley. If you guys are still up and running afterwards (I get the feeling you all will be) I will try to swing back by. Go ahead and add me to all lists that apply. 

WHAT...?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Tw3nty said:


> Do you want to be added to the herf only or some of the poker lists as well.


Just the herf. Haven't played poker in so long that I would embarass
myself Plus, with the new baby, I am not sure how long Mommy will let me stay!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Just the herf. Haven't played poker in so long that I would embarass
> myself Plus, with the new baby, I am not sure how long Mommy will let me stay!


Sheesh! It's about time you herfed with us again... I was starting to think you didn't like me anymore!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are the new lists.

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.*dogsplayinpoker*
13.
14.
15.
16.

Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9. Gamecock
10.
11.

Omaha hi-lo tournament.

1.Tw3nty
2.Cre8v1
3.Tech-ninja
4.Spooble
5.Redpat19
6.DavenportESQ
7.Gamecock
8.tedrodgerscpa (although I suck at hi-lo)
9.
10.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, what's Pat gonna buy in with? He better be raiding your humidor!!! :tu


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Hey, what's Pat gonna buy in with? He better be raiding your humidor!!! :tu


If not, at least whipping up some appetizers...


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 21, 2008)

Man I really want to herf with yall, but Im gonna be out of the country for the next month...hate I am missin this...Ill see yall at the next one


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

woo wee!

1 week!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Now it's even _closer!!!_

PM me if you're bringing your significant other. My wife wanted to say "hi", enjoy some authentic mexican food, and figure out who the hell I am talking about when I say 'PSHC'!

Tw3nty, make it +1 for food, although she's a light eater, I just wanted you to know that she is coming.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm trying to talk my wife into coming, but she's a hard sell for social outings where she doesn't really know anybody. I'm still working on her, though.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

My wife and young'uns will be there!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

W00t! Can't wait!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> W00t! Can't wait!!


I see your W00t and I'm all in with a W00t!, W00t!!, W00t!!!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I finally talked my wife in to going! I've added her to the Herf List. I don't have the pot odds to give her 4 cigars for the Hold'em Buy-in, but I can probably spare 1 for the Omaha game. (That is, of course, assuming the ladies are allowed at the poker table. We don't allow womens at our monthly guys' night game, but this looks a little more family-friendly.)

PS. I'll push my w00ts all-in too. 



Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.dogsplayinpoker
13.Mrs. spooble
14.
15.
16.



Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9. Gamecock
10.
11.



Omaha hi-lo tournament.

1.Tw3nty
2.Cre8v1
3.Tech-ninja
4.Spooble
5.Redpat19
6.DavenportESQ
7.Gamecock
8.tedrodgerscpa (although I suck at hi-lo)
9.Mrs. spooble
10.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

My wife will also play the omaha hi-lo tourny to keep Mrs. Spooble company.


Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.dogsplayinpoker
13.Mrs. spooble
14.
15.
16.



Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9. Gamecock
10.
11.



Omaha hi-lo tournament.

1.Tw3nty
2.Cre8v1
3.Tech-ninja
4.Spooble
5.Redpat19
6.DavenportESQ
7.Gamecock
8.tedrodgerscpa (although I suck at hi-lo)
9.Mrs. spooble
10.Mrs. Tw3nty
11.
12.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bump! We'll be getting some poker time in tonight on Tw3nty's new poker table. Can't wait to herf with everybody tomorrow! w00t!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Herf List
1. Tw3nty
2. tedrodgerscpa
3. tech-ninja
4. cre8v1
5. goodfella +1 my girl will be taging along
6. spooble
7. rockyr
8. ir13 - [email protected]
9. beauregard
10.stogie4u4me
11.DavenportESQ
12.dogsplayinpoker
13.Mrs. spooble
14.
15.
16.



Poker list
1. Tw3nty
2. tech-ninja
3. tedrodgerscpa
4. spooble
5. ir13 - [email protected]
6. cre8v1
7. DavenportESQ
8. Redpat19
9. Gamecock
10.goodfella
11.


i know its a little short to say somthing about her coming but dont worry about feed her she will just be there for fun. her car broke so her plans fell through. i will see every body soon. dont for get your cigars:ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Packing up the travel humi! Woot!


Twenny... can you PM me your street address so I can get some Google Mapage? 


See ya'll in a few hours.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

We had a blast yesterday! Kudos to Tw3nty and his wife, Michelle for hosting a great herf. Michelle is a great cook and fixed authentic Mexican food for the entire crew of around 25 people. We had many great cigars, played corn hole and poker, Stewart made his signature mojitos, and we had a great time hanging out! Thanks Tw3nty, Michelle, RedPat19, [email protected], and everyone else who helped put this thing together!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> We had a blast yesterday! Kudos to Tw3nty and his wife, Michelle for hosting a great herf. Michelle is a great cook and fixed authentic Mexican food for the entire crew of around 25 people. We had many great cigars, played corn hole and poker, Stewart made his signature mojitos, and we had a great time hanging out! Thanks Tw3nty, Michelle, RedPat19, [email protected], and everyone else who helped put this thing together!


Sounds like a great time. Who took (and will post) pictures?


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Sounds like a great time. Who took (and will post) pictures?


That would be Stewart. Hopefully we can get you out to our neck of the woods sometime, Peter! :tu


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

This was my first herf and it was Kick @ss! Twenty his wife and newly adopted son ([email protected]) did an awesome job hosting the crew. It was a great time and im glad I got to meet some of the guys from the upstate Thanks again!


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

It was a pleasure herfing with all of you guys and gals! Tw3nty! Thanks so much you were an awesome host! Tell your wife once again how great the food was. The best Mexican food I have had since I left Texas twelve years ago. It was also great to meet some new people and herf again with some of the older. I am just too sorry my "junk" had to leave so early!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks a bunch 20 for hosting a great herf at your house. also thank your wife again for me for the good food. it was a blast herfing with every one again. cant wait till next time. i wish i had my camara with me. so whos got all the pics to post.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Tw3nty!! Awesome herf professor! Tell Michelle (once again) the food was awesome! I only told her twice. :tu

It was great hanging out with friends and meeting new BOTL.

Tech-ninja, where are those pics bro?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, so I was pretty consumed experiencing the awesomeness that is... *Vanderherf*, but I did manage to snap a few pictures.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

And a couple more...


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures Chad! You could have left the scary dude in the Club Stogie hat out though.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

spooble said:


> Ok, so I was pretty consumed experiencing the awesomeness that is... *Vanderherf*, but I did manage to snap a few pictures.


Nice pics, Chad. But we need captions to tell who's who.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Spoobles Pics with captions.



From Left to Right: Brad(cre8v1), Vanderburg(tw3nty), Dave(DavenportESQ), Barry(beauregard)



From Left to Right: Dave(DavenportESQ), Barry(beauregard), Lisa(Goodfella's GF), Rob(GoodFella), Ted (tedrodgerscpa)



rockyr



Vanderburg aka tw3nty



In the back is Ted(tedrodgerscpa) and thats me holding the smokes, Joey(ir13)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks, Joey! :tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Koka~Kola?








sorry for the thread jack...


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

zemekone said:


> Koka~Kola?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olympic cans, its english on one side and that one was russian on the other side.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn it! I wished I could've been there. Looks like a really good time! 

See everyone soon.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

Great herf Tw3nty! Wish I could have stayed for poker. Great seeing everybody. The food was out of this world. The homeade tamales, I've only seen on TV. Bravo!


(since Tw3nty has been to Italy, I should point out that my use of the term 'bravo' is as a transitive verb.)


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Looks like everyone had a great time.

I was back in IL doing some last minute packing this past weekend or I would have joined in. Heading back to IL tomorrow night and moving truck is arriving Thursday and hoping its back here in Columbia by Monday. Hopefully will be settled in to house (our house is 2 miles from Lake Murray dam) and I can start meeting some of you guys next month.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome to South Carolina seagarsmoker! Hope to see you at a herf soon.


----------

